# How many Trucks did Pelletier tip over?



## mimilkman1 (Mar 20, 2010)

I noticed that a lot of footage of trucks tipping over on American Loggers have the Pelletier name on them. How many trucks were sacrificed for good footage. I noticed also the scene they kept going back to showing the wheels spinning in the mud were not Lesters, but of a smaller truck. Lesters truck has bigger axles. 

I still enjoy the show, lots better than Ax Men, but they have to dress everything up so much.

Kyle


----------

